# Prinzipielle Frage: Kann Java Grafiken ausschneiden?



## myjday (4. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

Angenommen ich hätte eine Grafik mit einer Größe von 600x600 Pixeln.

Kann ich diese in 16 gleich große Dateien á 150x150 Pixeln aufteilen, das also 16 neue Dateien
entstehen?

Geht so etwas überhaupt oder muss ich mich durch gimp klicken?

Gruß,
myjday


----------



## Steev (4. Mrz 2010)

Natürlich geht das. Du musst nur das Bild per ImageIO einlesen. Und dann per ImageIO die Teile die Bildes (werden über BufferedImage getrennt) wieder abspeichern.


----------



## Marco13 (4. Mrz 2010)

Man kann mit ImageIO ein Bild laden, sich mit     
bufferedImage.getSubImage(x,y,w,h);
ein Stück rausschneiden, und das man ImageIO wieder speichern...


----------



## myjday (4. Mrz 2010)

Dann weiss ich wo ich ansetzen kann.

Vielen Dank!


----------

